# [Wet Thumb Forum]-our new web site



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

although its not in english but hebrew
u must enter to c the new design
www.freshreef.com
the first israeli planted tanks web site and forum


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

although its not in english but hebrew
u must enter to c the new design
www.freshreef.com
the first israeli planted tanks web site and forum


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

looks nice, wish i could read it


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm not sure since I can't read Hebrew, but it appears to me that the Hebrew text is loading upside down and backwards. For example the list of bullets on the front page appear with the bullets at the right side of the page and above the accompanying two lines of text. Unless Hebrew is really different, I'd expect the two lines of text followed by the bullets, all starting on the left. Pardon my ignorance if I'm just wrong.

HTH

TW


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

I believe that Hebrew is read right-to-left.


----------

